# how to treat/stain douglas fir for less red



## falcon7 (Apr 10, 2010)

does anyone have experience turning doug fir into greyed or lighter
lumber with less red in finish. have kd stud fir and want to have a
light honey or gray effect and wonder if anyone has tried pickling this
or use a driftwood gray product and what end result is or if i were
to use an oak or light pine sort of stain...some say best to just put
down clear finish to keep wood from becoming dark. still, i am
interested in a color added to counteract darker red tones in wood.
thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Oil base pickling mixes work very well. You can make your own with oil base paint and mineral spirits. Experiment with ratios and colors. Mixes should be at least 50% or more mineral spirits.

Gray's would be a white additive with black added to get the gray.


----------



## falcon7 (Apr 10, 2010)

*re staining doug fir*

thanks for yr suggestions on pickling the wood do you think this will
be nice effect-will the wood be a light pink or will it actually turn grey?
i suppose it depends on how pigmented stain is and how many coats.
am also wondering if doug fir looks better just as is-i do not have
experience with this wood and am an amateur. anyone who knows
doug fir well and has knowledge of what is the prettiest effect, any
ideas would be appreciated thanks this is doug fir stud lumber and
will be used in interior wall.


----------

